

YC Demo Day Session 4 - jasontraff
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/19/yc-demo-day-session-4/

======
kyro
Congrats to Chas and the Aptible bunch. Really smart guys. Also saw they
joined RockHealth. Tackling a ton of hard problems in healthcare to make it
easy for people to build apps. Learned quite a bit about HIPAA compliance from
their blog, but it seems like they've taken that stuff down, unfortunately.

~~~
callmeed
I looked at it the other day and it starts at $3,500/month. That's pretty much
a non-starter for any bootstrapped health startup that wants to deploy a
working MVP.

~~~
dome82
There is a development environment at $0.06/hour.

Anyway, I agree. I think the pricing is a bit too high for bootstrapped health
startup.

------
samirmenon
I'm not sure I understand how Women.com "verfies" that you are a woman. It
seems a bit presumptuous to ask someone to "verify" their gender.

~~~
davemel37
There is actually a forum my wife participates in for Married Orthodox Jewish
Women that has done an excellent job qualifying users before letting them in.

They ask questions that even their husbands wouldn't know.

All women.com needs to do is ask questions about feminine products and they'll
keep out most men.

Edit: For the record, my wife participates in the forum dozens of times a day.
The ability to discuss sensitive issues with other like minded women in a
verified exclusive forum is an incredibly good idea - one that is proven to
work.

~~~
Mandatum
Are the questions catered to American women, or are they universal? Do you
have a few examples? I find it interesting that this works..

I can't imagine what you'd ask men. Cars? I know nothing about them. Tools? No
idea. Cooking, sport, shaving your beard.. I've got a beard trimmer?

~~~
davemel37
Many months ago there was a thread on HN about words that only males or
females know the definition of... Thats one option... (I can't track it down.)

In the case of verifying women, you can simply ask the difference between
different tampons or whatnot and most guys will have no clue. There are lots
of things that ALL WOMEN know that men don't.

In the case of the forum my wife participates in, they ask questions about
what happens at the Mikvah. While a few men might know the laws around this,
no jewish male has ever been present at the mikva, and no single jewish women
either... It is an experience exclusive to married jewish women...and there
are specific things that are said and done that most men would have no idea
how to answer. The few that would know the answer would likely stay away from
the site in the first place (if they even use the internet!)

Edit: Here is the questionnaire.
[http://balaboostas.com/forum/entry/register?Target=%2F](http://balaboostas.com/forum/entry/register?Target=%2F)

~~~
jiggy2011
Are these things not googleable?

~~~
davemel37
Not really. Many of these questions boil down to specific customs that are
observed by different sects of Orthodox Jews. For example, how long to wait
between eating meat and eating dairy can either be, 1 hr. 3 hrs., 5 hrs., 5hrs
and 31 minutes or 6 hours.

If your other answers aren't consistent with the others, it would be obvious
to the moderator. (i.e. you went to a lubavitch school, but wait the sephardik
amount of time between meat and dairy.

Sure, some people can probably figure this all out, but the questions are just
as much for making the users feel comfortable than it is to keep the one moron
who googles this all, out of the forums.

------
pariya
So awesome that I've been tracking most of these companies without even
realizing they were YC affiliated over the last few months. Love the Zenamins-
what a great idea. I've been obsessed with Product Hunt. Seriously. I call it
"The Vortex". I hope they all succeed.

------
StewartDouglas
Do all the YC companies get a chance to demo? I know that
[http://permutive.com/](http://permutive.com/) are part of this cohort but I
didn't see them mentioned.

~~~
TheMakeA
They might have demoed off the record.

------
lukasm
My prediction - in 4 year:

backpackbang will dodge the bullets and be valued 300mln

Biotech & Nuclear will continue research. One will yield value.

Rest will pivot, acquihire or die.

~~~
necubi
Backpack isn't "kinda" illegal, gray-area, like AirBnB or Uber. It's straight-
up, completely illegal. And this isn't municipality-level policies it's up
against, it's customs and border, national law.

I can't see any future where they don't get shut down.

~~~
lukasm
prices are not the same within EU. There is an opportunity here.

------
mind_heist
Question about Aptible .. What exactly does the HIPAA "compliance engine" do ?
(ie) the list of parameters it checks for in a deployment ?

------
bluerail
Is it only me, or why the FAQ on backpackbang's site is just talking only
about Bangladesh?

~~~
tejasm
Because the founders are from Bangladesh.

